# Delko Corner Attachment



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

The guys that developed Delko corner attachment tool for the plastic banjo's have been struggling to find a company to market the tool in the US. Does anyone have suggestions on a company that may be interested?? PT any ideas? Daniel and Eamonn would really appreciate your thoughts :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Jim. 
Last I spoke with Eamonn I put him in touch with Brandon from WallTools.
At the time WallTools wasn't currently stocking the Homax Banjo so there wasn't much sense in ordering the Delko Internal Applicator by Delko Tools.
Brandon sent me a follow up e-mail may 25th concerning the Homax Banjo and the Internal Applicator to indicate that he had been looking into it and was trying to bring them in. 
If I'm not mistaken Jim I think he said he spoke to you guys over at WallBoard Tool Co in regards to ordering the banjo, or plastic taping tool as you aussies call it. hehe. 
I think he might have spoken with Tom Gill. 
Maybe Tom knows a little more than us Jim. 
Before Brandon can carry the Delko products he needs to first stock the banjo so that he can sell them hand in hand. 
But Brandon's last e-mail to me indicated that he was looking into it and that he was definitely interested.
I'll try talking with Brandon tomorrow and see how the progress is coming along. :thumbsup:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Thanks PT! Yes I had spoken to Brandon at the Intex show and gave him a sample and he seemed interested. But since Brandon wasn't already stocking the Homax Eamonn thought it would be worth investigating businesses that were already selling the Homax Taper and then promote the Delko as an add-on. These guys have lots of $$$'s invested and there's been plenty of interest helped along by people like yourself but at the moment he's only freighting to the US in single unit quantities. Just wanted to help Eamonn out a little....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jswain said:


> Thanks PT! Yes I had spoken to Brandon at the Intex show and gave him a sample and he seemed interested. But since Brandon wasn't already stocking the Homax Eamonn thought it would be worth investigating businesses that were already selling the Homax Taper and then promote the Delko as an add-on. These guys have lots of $$$'s invested and there's been plenty of interest helped along by people like yourself but at the moment he's only freighting to the US in single unit quantities. Just wanted to help Eamonn out a little....


I completely understand. 
I'll try looking into it a bit today.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a clever adaptation to the banjo. Good for them!

:thumbsup:


----------

